# شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( ياسبب وجودى- مازال يشفى ) بتاريخ24-2-2011



## cobcob (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*شرائط فريق الحياة الأفضل
هذا الموضوع هو تجميع لكل شرائط
فريق الحياة الأفضل
المتوفرة عندنا 
Betterlife team​*


*أولا: شرائط الحياة الأفضل للأطفال :
Betterlife kids​*

*قلبى فرحان
​*
*رامبو فى المدرسة​*

*يسوع فى بيتنا​*

*الخروف نونو​*

*لعبة مش هزار​*

*مغامرة فى البحر​*


*مجموعة شرائط الحياة الأفضل - شباب 
Betterlife juniors​*
*مازال يشفى*

*




*​ 
*ياسبب وجودى*






​ 
​ *غنى​*


​
*احنا ليك​*


​
*رمادى​*


​
*سلسلة الترانيم الشرقية 
Oriental ​*

*ما لى  سواك​*


​
*بشاير فرح​*


​
*يا رب ارحم​*


​
*السلسلة الرئيسية : ​*


*يا عجبا​*
*أضيف بتاريخ 8/4/2009​*

*أعود اليك​*


​
*انتظرت الرب​*


​
*ليك كل أيامنا​*


​
*الى هنا أعاننا الرب​*


​
*لى رجاء​*


​
*أنت صخرة خلاصى​*


​
*أبوابك مفتوحة لىَ​*


​
*شرائط خاصة بعيد الميلاد المجيد
Christmas​*

*ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى*

*شريط الميلاد *
​*اصدارات خاصة
Special Releases​*

*كما أنا​*


​
*شريط - معا نرنم - لفريق الحياة الافضل بالاشتراك مع فريق ترانيم السماء وفريق الحان الرجاء​*


​
*موسيقى 
Music​*

*أنت هو  - جيتارات​*


----------



## عادل محمد (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

الرب يبارك كل انسان قام في المشاركة في هذا المنتدا والرب يحميكم وانا اصلي لكم جميعا ان يبارك عمل ايديكم لاجل اسمة الرب القدوس .... صلوا لاجلي     .... اخوكم في الرب     ..... عادل محمد


----------



## cobcob (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شريط "احنا ليك" - الحياة الافضل - شباب

 احنا ليك. 
 اسم الرب هايعلى. 
 انا ماشى وعارف انى معاك. 
باعترف
 بنحبك نسجد ليك 
 خبينى من يوم الشر. 
سامع. 
 شعبك يعلن بيك ايمانه. 
 كل يوم بيعدى. 
 لغيت المسافة.
 محبتك لى يا ربى. 
 مستحق كل المجد. 
 مع ان الدنيا​


----------



## cobcob (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*شريط " أعود اليك"*​ 

*أنت عظيم يا الله *
*انا بيك خطايايا *
*انا قلبي يسجد *
*برة بيتى وحضن ابويا *
*حتى متى سأظل واقفاً *
*عايش محروم مغلوب مهزوم *
*غنوا معايا *
*فى طريق الجلجثة *
*فى وقت ضعفى باناديلك *
*لا شئ فى حياتنا مضمون *
*نجثو لك يا ربنا *
*يا فادى انا اتى إليك*​ 

*الى هنا اعاننا الرب*​


----------



## cobcob (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*شريط "لى رجاء"*​ 
*هل أطرق بابك*
*هللو هللوسبحوا اسم يسوع *
*وانا عليل *
*ياللى بجرحك *
*الهى يسوع *
*أنا بسجد عندك *
*أنا غريب وتايه *
*بنيجى ونتواضع قدامك *
*تعالى و ارتفع وسطينا *
*فى حربى *
*كام مرة *
*مافيش غيرك *​


----------



## cobcob (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*شريط "أنت صخرة خلاصى"*​ 
*أحبك يا ربى *
*أمكث معي يا سيدي *
*أنت ربى *
*القي على الرب همك *
*انت صخرة خلاصى *
*قلبى ينبض من جديد *
*كلما اقتربت منك *
*لاتغضا الطرف عني *
*لك قال قلبى *
*مفيش وجود لقوة تانيه *
*يا راوينى يايسوع بحنانك *
*يا عجيبا مشيرا *
*يا منجى*​


----------



## johnhakim (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ميرسي جدًا على شريط انت صخرة خلاصي أنا بجد بدور على الشريط ده بقالي مدّه و اخيرًا لاقيته. على العموم شكرًا جدًا و ربنا يعوضّك.


----------



## cobcob (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*شريط "بشاير فرح" - ترانيم شرقية*​ 
*أخريستوس انستى *
*احبك لانك. *
*اسمع صراخى يا سيدى.*
*المركب. *
*انا باطلب مجدك.*
*انا محتاج لمسة روحك. *
*انشد نشيد الحريه. *
*بحبك انا مريض *
*لا لن ارى حبا. *
*لما اقعد معاك.*
*ليك مكان.*
*من الاف السنين. *
*يا خالق الاكوان. *​


----------



## cobcob (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*شريط "يا رب ارحم" - ترانيم شرقية*​ 
*اجيوس. *
*امسك بايدى. *
*انا لست ارجوك. *
*ايمانى بيك. *
*بتفهمنى. *
*تركت كل الكون. *
*صليبك. *
*عندك الموت مخارج. *
*كيرياليسون. *
*لماذا اشكوك. *
*نفوسنا ترجعلك. *
*يسوع ملك الملوك. *
*يغفر ذنبى. *​


----------



## fayse_f (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

اشكر محبتكم ترانيم حقاً رائعة


----------



## ramywagieh (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا cocop وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك بس أتمنى لو تعرفى تنزلى شريط ليك كل أيامنا


----------



## ramywagieh (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

cocop متنسيش اول ماتنزلى الشريط تبعتيلى على الايميل بتاعى علشان أدخل وأنزله بسرعه لانى عمال أدور علية ومش لاقيه


----------



## cobcob (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



ramywagieh قال:


> شكرا cocop وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك بس أتمنى لو تعرفى تنزلى شريط ليك كل أيامنا



*
للأسف انا مش عندى غير 5 ترانيم بس من الشريط ده
بس هارفعهم ان شاء الله وهادور على الباقى*​


----------



## magyjc (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

معلش ممكن لو سمحتم حد ينزل ترنيمة "ياللى فديت حياتنا". هى قديمة شوية بس يا ريت لو عند حد ينزلها.
شكراً لتعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



magyjc قال:


> معلش ممكن لو سمحتم حد ينزل ترنيمة "ياللى فديت حياتنا". هى قديمة شوية بس يا ريت لو عند حد ينزلها.
> شكراً لتعب محبتكم


 
شريط "انتظرت الرب" - اللى فيه ترنيمة ياللى فديت حياتنا​ 
أنا صابر ليك 
فرحت قلبى 
كيف أنسي
آتي إليك يا فادى حياتي 
أما أنت يا ربي سيدي 
تحت ظل جناحيك 
يالشوقى وحنينى 
ياللى فديت حياتنا 
مبارك اسم الرب 
ما لم تباركنى ​


----------



## ramywagieh (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

مرسى copcop وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك لو تقدرى تنزلى ال 5 ترانيم من شريط ليك كل أيامنا دلوقت يبقى كويس حتى تجدى باقى الشريط وربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا يا كوبا كوبا

فيه ترانيم كتير مش كانت عندي

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## cobcob (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*شريط "ما لى سواك" - ترانيم شرقية*​ 


*الهى حى *
*بمراحم الرب*
*جاز فى نفسى سيف *
*عالية فى قلب الزمن *
*فى وقت ضعفى *
*قلبى مديون *
*ما لى سواك*
*ها آتى بطيبى *
*يارب ياواحه وراحه* ​


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

فاضل شريطين انا مستنيهم 
:smil13:
للتثبيت يا اشراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف ​


----------



## cobcob (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*الشريطين موجودين ياجوج*
*ماتستعجلش*
*دى الترانيم اللى عندى من 
شريط "ليك كل أيامنا"*​ 
*ربنا من علاك*
*ربي ذراعك قديره *
*شايفين حقك *
*مش بيحتاج الاصحاء للطبيب *
*يا قدوس*
*فى الجلجثة*
*مسجون وباحلم بالحرية*
*جيت يا يسوع لبلدنا*
*شافى جروحى*​​


----------



## cobcob (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*شريط "ابوابك مفتوحة ليا"*​ 

*أبانا الذى *
*أمل أذنك *
*ابوابك مفتوحة *
*الرب نورى وخلاصى *
*سلامك فاق العقول *
*فى مرة قعدت افكر *
*كان فى ايدك *
*لك السجود *
*مسيحي *
*من اله مثلك *
*يا الهى يا الهى *
*يا رب ليك كل السجود*​ 





*كده يا جورج يبقى ليك فى ذمتى شريط كمان*
*بس يا ريت أى حد عنده ترانيم او شرايط للبيتر لايف غير دى*
*يرفعها عشان يبقى الموضوع متكامل*​


----------



## cobcob (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*دول كمان 4 ترانيم من شريط ليك كل أيامنا*
*وبنشكر مشرفنا الجامد جدا جورج*
*عشان هو اللى رفعهم*​ 
*فى الجلجثة*
*مسجون وباحلم بالحرية*
*جيت يا يسوع لبلدنا*
*شافى جروحى*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شريط ""معا نرنم"" لفريق الحياة الافضل بالاشتراك مع فريق ترانيم السما وفريق الحان الرجاء​

ايها الفخارى 
حللت قيودى
سأدنو منك
عند رجليك
قد عجز النطق
وسط الالام
ياسيدى
يشدو لسانى​ 

 سلام ونعمة​


----------



## K I R O (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ana bgd mesh 2ader 2a2ol Thx la2ne mahman 2olt mesh ha2der adikom 7a2okom
rabena e3wad ma7betkom kolokom w edikom 3ala 2ad mabtedo 
:d


----------



## mohraeel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

متشكره جدااااااااااااا يا  COBCOB بجد مجهود رائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك المثمره ويعوضك خير​


----------



## JOJO SNIPER (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

الرب يباركك


----------



## tonybuffon (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

متشكر جدا يا copcop على الالشرايط الهايلة دى لفريق الحياة الافضل

ربنا يباركك و يبارك عملك

و ربنا يقدرنى و اقدر اساعدك


----------



## tonybuffon (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



tonybuffon قال:


> متشكر جدا يا copcop على الالشرايط الهايلة دى لفريق الحياة الافضل
> 
> ربنا يباركك و يبارك عملك
> 
> و ربنا يقدرنى و اقدر اساعدك



و دى الشرايط كلها اللي عندى و كمان معاهم الكليبات

شوفي اللي مش عندك او اللي لسة مترفعش و انا ممكن اساعدك في رفعه


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا يا تونى لمشاركتك
الشرايط دى كلها عندى بس ياريت تقولى على الترانيم اللى فى الفولدرات اللى اسمائها مش واضحة


----------



## kerny (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك وياريت تكملى باقى المجموعة وشكرا


----------



## cobcob (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*شريط "ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى"*​ 

*حكايتنا دى *
*دقوا الاجراس *
*ربى يسوع علشانى *
*طوباك *
*غنى قولها *
*فى ظلام ليل *
*فى مزود البقر *
*ليلة *
*ميلادك أحلى يوم *
*هدية السما *
*هل كنت تعلمين *
*يا ليلة قد اكتست *
*يسوع اسمه عجي**ب *​


----------



## رومانتيك (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على مجهودك الرائع 
ربنا يباركك بجد​


----------



## king (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

مجهود جميل ربنايبارك فى المنتدى


----------



## king (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

حاجة جمياة اوىىىىىىىىى


----------



## cobcob (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا على ردودكم الجميلة
وان شاء الله هاحاول اجيب شرايط وترانيم تانى
وباتمنى ان كل عضو عنده شريط أو ترنيمة للفريق غير الموجودين
يشارك بيه عشان الكل يستفيد
وتكون مشاركاتنا فعالة


----------



## fed (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

مجهود رائع يا كوبكوب ربنا يباركك
بس انا كان ليا طلب
كان فى شرايط قديمة لفريق الحياة الأفضل
الشريط السابع لو موجود عندك يبقى شىء رائع 
انا مش فاكر الترانيم قوى بس هى كلها كانت عن المزامير 
وكان فيه ترنيمه بتاعت (ليه بتهتم وليه بتخاف وأنت معاك راعى الخراف)
بجد لو عندك أنا محتاجله ضرورى


----------



## cobcob (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ترنيمة "ليه بتهتم"
موجودة فى شريط الى هنا اعاننا الرب (الشريط العاشر)
وهاتلاقى اللينك بتاعه فى اول صفحة فى الموضوع ده


----------



## ZIZO1 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

يسوع يباركك و يعوضك تعب محبتك :yaka:


----------



## fed (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

بجد بجد ميرسى ياكوب كوب
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
انا كنت هاتجنن على الشريط ده


----------



## magdyphilip (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

يا ريت لو حد عنده شريط Selection 2


----------



## _miro (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

cobcob plz msh 3andekميلاد يسوع فى قلبى mp3


----------



## jesusroza (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

هاى عليكوا 
كنت محتاجه ترنيمة من بعد سنين وسنين كتيرة ضرورى
وشكرالتعبكوا


----------



## cobcob (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



jesusroza قال:


> هاى عليكوا
> كنت محتاجه ترنيمة من بعد سنين وسنين كتيرة ضرورى
> وشكرالتعبكوا




الترنيمة دى من شريط الميلاد الجديد
بس للأسف مش موجودة عندى
انا بادور على الشريط 
يا ريت لو موجود عند حد من الاعضاء يرفعه


----------



## koro (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

من فضلكم اريد ترانيم شريط غنى


----------



## koro (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

من فضلكم اريد ترانيم شريط غنى فى عجالة جدا


----------



## cobcob (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



koro قال:


> من فضلكم اريد ترانيم شريط غنى فى عجالة جدا


 
*شريط "غنى" - فريق الحياة الافضل - شباب*​* 
** احوال الدنيا*

*انا يايسوع*

*انت قدوس*

*انا بسبح الفادى*

*انت الحقيقة*

*بإبتسامة*

*حر فى المسيح*

*مين احن منك*

*هاصدق انك حى*​


----------



## katododo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ارجو ترانيم شريط ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى لفريق الحياه الافضل


----------



## cobcob (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



katododo قال:


> ارجو ترانيم شريط ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى لفريق الحياه الافضل






*الشريط موجود فى الصفحة 4 فى الموضوع ده​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرآ كوب كوب على الترانيم الجميلة دى

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## محب المسيح (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gougou81 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## johnhakim (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

طيب اعتقد كان في حد عايز ترنمية من بعد سنين مش عارف اذا كان في حد حطّها و لا لسه بس آدي الترنيمة و ربنا يبارككم:-
http://www.2shared.com/file/2619154/519ef142/___online.html


----------



## cobcob (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ميرسى يا جون على الترنيمة الجميلة
وجاية فى وقتها كمان


ياريت يكون عندك بقيت الشريط
انا بادور عله من فترة كبيرة


----------



## johnhakim (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

أنا آسف يا cocob بس انا ماعنديش غير الترنيمة دي لو كنت اقدر اجيب الشريط كنت اجيبه بس انا عايش في الــــــStates و صعب جدًا انّا اجيبه من هنا لو اي حد يقدر يجيبه و يحطه هاتبقى بجد حاجه حلوه.
شكرًا
و آسف مره تانيه
John


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ميرسى يا ماريان على الاضافات الجميلة اللى فى الموضوع ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى ويفرح قلبك
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



johnhakim قال:


> طيب اعتقد كان في حد عايز ترنمية من بعد سنين مش عارف اذا كان في حد حطّها و لا لسه بس آدي الترنيمة و ربنا يبارككم:-
> http://www.2shared.com/file/2619154/519ef142/___online.html



ميرسى يا جون كتييير على الترنيمة انا سمعتها وبجد جميلة ربنا يعوض تعبك
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ودى ترنيمة " فى عيدك المجيد " لفريق الحياة الافضل من كلمات والحان "فريق الحان الرجاء"

http://www.4shared.com/file/32566059/b6a7e391/___-__.html​


----------



## kmmmoo (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*thx a million*​


----------



## +MaDoNa+ (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ميرسي جدا بجد ترانيم جميلة جدا


----------



## nashaatm (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## نرمين راجى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

هااااااى انا عضوه جديده  
 مبسوطه انى شاركت فى هذا المنتدى
 انا محتاجه ترنيمه من بعد سنين وسنين كتيره 
وترنيمه انا عايز هديه 
ارجوكم لانى عندى حفله راس السنه  
كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## cobcob (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



نرمين راجى قال:


> هااااااى انا عضوه جديده
> مبسوطه انى شاركت فى هذا المنتدى
> انا محتاجه ترنيمه من بعد سنين وسنين كتيره
> وترنيمه انا عايز هديه
> ...




*
ترنيمة من بعد سنين موجودة فى صفحة رقم 6 فى نفس الموضوع ده*​


----------



## jojo2020 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

:66:سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم فى المسيح يسوع  امين انا بشكر ربنا على هذا الجهد العظيم والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم انا نفسى فى ترنيمه بس مش لقيها فى اى منتدى "ترنيمة عتاب حب "لكورال سيدهم بشاى نفسى حد يلاقى الترنيمه فعلا
وربنا يعوض تعبكم
  وفاء:66::66:


----------



## cobcob (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



jojo2020 قال:


> :66:سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم فى المسيح يسوع  امين انا بشكر ربنا على هذا الجهد العظيم والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم انا نفسى فى ترنيمه بس مش لقيها فى اى منتدى "ترنيمة عتاب حب "لكورال سيدهم بشاى نفسى حد يلاقى الترنيمه فعلا
> وربنا يعوض تعبكم
> وفاء:66::66:






*فى موضوع مخصص لطلبات الترانيم​*


----------



## غالى صبحى (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

بجد اختيارات جميلة كلها  ان احترت اخد اية ولا اية شكرااااااااااا جدا بس لى رجاء من فضلك انا كنت محتاج شريط ليك كل ايامى او بالاخص ترنيمة يا قدوس هكون مبسوط اوى لو تقدر تساعدنى لانى بجد محتاجها ضرورى
وشكرا لاى جهد وتعب تبذلة علشان تساعدنى


----------



## TADO2010 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

بجد ترانيم جميلة جدااااا

ومجهود كبير  ربنا يبارك خدمتك

واحنا بنتظار المزيد

اخوكى

تادرس


----------



## bosomd (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

[انا عضوة جديدة ومحتاجة شريط ترانيم للاطفال اسمة (مغامرة فى البحر ) كوكتيل بتاع فريق بيتر لايف  ويا ريت تهتمو لانة ضرورى لية اوى وانا هابقى مبسوطة لو انتم اسرعتوا فى الرد علية


----------



## sherine (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



غالى صبحى قال:


> بجد اختيارات جميلة كلها ان احترت اخد اية ولا اية شكرااااااااااا جدا بس لى رجاء من فضلك انا كنت محتاج شريط ليك كل ايامى او بالاخص ترنيمة يا قدوس هكون مبسوط اوى لو تقدر تساعدنى لانى بجد محتاجها ضرورى
> وشكرا لاى جهد وتعب تبذلة علشان تساعدنى


 

*شريط "ليك كل أيامنا" *
*كااااااااااااااااااااااامل*​ 
*يا قدوس*
*شايفين حقك*
*ربى ذراعك قديرة*
*أشكرك يا الله*
*مسجون وباحلم بالحرية*
*فى الجلجثة*
*آمين*
*أنا باطلب*
*مش بيحتاج الاصحاء لطبيب*
*يسوع مشتاق يشفيك*
*وسط نار التجربة*
*تشق البحر*
*أوانى من خزف*
*تسبيح للرب*​


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

 اول  شكر جدا  ع ترنمية    مع بداية السنة  متنوش  الاستعاد  لاستقاد  المسيح  وتكون قلوبكم مذود لة


----------



## فريد_فايز (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

اشكر محبتكم ترانيم حقاً رائعة


----------



## علي مزيكا (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

مشكووووور على الترانيم الحلوى  وان شاء الله يعوضك خير :15_3_36[1]::sami73::sami73::17_1_34[1]:


----------



## كوك (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا  اوى


----------



## Meriamty (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ترانيم جميلة جدااا 

شكرا ليكى cobcob الرب يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## 3soola (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

hi thx 3l mothoo3 kolsh 7loo oelrb yebarkoom o eltraneem etjnn o ana knt m7taja lhae eltranemm 

elrb yer3akom :94::94:


:new5:


----------



## 3soola (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

hi thx thx thx el traneem bt3a2ed kter rwa3a yeslmoooooooooo


elrb yebarkom

3soola


----------



## ميزوا (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ميرسى جدا ياجميل على الشرايط دية 
وبالذات شريط يارب ارحم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kiko_kiko277 (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

انا شاكر جدا على نها الترنيم الجميلة ولكن اتمنى ان اسمع شريط ساكت لية بجد محتاجة اوى ولكم الشكر


----------



## in_god_i_trust (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii keteeeeeeer
rbna y3wd t3b m7btk m3ana
these hymns r not available for downloading on BL website
i don't know how to thank u


----------



## نشات جيد (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكر  ع ترنيمة


----------



## bolamaher (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

_أنا من زمان كان نفسى فى كل شرائط فريق الحياه الأفضل

وجدت موضوعك فوجدت أكثر مما كنت أتمناه 

ألف شــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_


----------



## merola (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

_*ميرسى على الشرائط الرائعة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*_


----------



## كوك (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ربنا معاك


----------



## cobcob (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*ميرسى جدا يا شباب على التشجيع والكلام الحلو ده
ربنا معاكم كلكم
صلولى كتير*​


----------



## sameh salama (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

_شكر خاص لكل اللى ساعدنى فى إحضار الشرايط اللى محتاجها_


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شريط موسيقى مجموعة ترانيم لفريق الحياة الافضل على الجيتار   ​


----------



## febe (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يعوض تعبك محبة​


----------



## rosemary84 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ميرسى ليك على المجهود الجميل داه وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ميرسى على الشرايط جارى التحميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## lolo_love (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

hey
شكرا اوى على الشرايط دى انا بجد كنت محتجاها
لولو


----------



## hanyadieb (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

hi wonder ful 
لكن لازم الاول تاخد حق النشر عشان الحقوق بتاعت الملكية الفكرية


----------



## wezawe (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ازيكم عملين ايه اولا انا بشكر تعب محبتكم وعايز اقول ان كل ترانمكم بتلمس قلبى علشان بحس انها من قلبكم بجد انا اسمى مينا ممدوح من فريق الثلاثة قدسين بنى سويف وامنيتى انى ارنم معاكم او حتى اشوفكم واخد بركة كبيرة وعلى فكرة انا هعمل شريط قريب جدا وعايز تردوا على شريط الفريق (صورتك تجملنى)وانا بشكر ربنا اوى ان اعطالى فرصة انى ابعت الرسالة دى ليكوا وياريت تردو عليبسرع ة 
صلولى كتير ربنا يكمل خدمتكم:fun_lol:


----------



## mina awny (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

merci 3la eltaranem


----------



## miropop (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ياجماعه انا محتاجه شريط مغامره فى بحر لفريق الحياه الافضل ياريت لو حد عند من الاعضاء يرفعه بليز


----------



## cobcob (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



miropop قال:


> ياجماعه انا محتاجه شريط مغامره فى بحر لفريق الحياه الافضل ياريت لو حد عند من الاعضاء يرفعه بليز



*

يا ميرو
هو الشريط لحق ينزل  ؟
ده ماباقلوش كام شهر
بس أوعدك انى أدور عليه*​


----------



## nonabnnon (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

لماذا لايوجد تحميل لديكم انا تعبت


----------



## cobcob (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



nonabnnon قال:


> لماذا لايوجد تحميل لديكم انا تعبت




*ياريت توضحى اذا كان فى لينكات مش شغالة عشان نقدر نغيرها​*


----------



## عبير عزيز وديع (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

انا بحب شرائط الحياه الافضل وربنا يعوض تعبهم:94:


----------



## عبير عزيز وديع (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

انا بحب شرائط الحياه الافضل وربنا يعوض تعبهم


----------



## nado (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emelio (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

مشكوررررررررررررررر والرب يعطيك روح العطاء دائما رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر                                                                                                                     ترانيم رائعا


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا  اوى


----------



## sherihan81 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thank u dear god bless u


----------



## RemonLoukas (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ممكن ترنيمه طوباكى ياعدرا ياامى لان الرابط مش شغال لو سمحت


----------



## cobcob (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



RemonLoukas قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه طوباكى ياعدرا ياامى لان الرابط مش شغال لو سمحت




الموضوع ده مخصص لترانيم فريق الحياة الأفضل
فى موضوع مخصص لطلبات الترانيم وانت كاتب طلبك فيه
وده كفاية جدا, لو الترنيمة موجودة هانرفعهالك​​


----------



## maia sharbn (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

هاي ازيوكم انا عضوه جديدة في المنتدى و عاوزة شريط الميلاد و سنة حلوة مع يسوع للحياة الافضل ارجوكم الي عندو الشريط يرفعو و الرب يباركم


----------



## aymanmazoz011 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

مششششششششششششششششششكر   ششششششششششششكر


----------



## نانى امين (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

يا ريت ترسلوا ليه احدث شريط للحياه الافضل و ششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## emelio (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

god has called us to live in peace







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

مرسى  اوى  اوى  على  تعبك  ومحبتك  ليناااااااااا


----------



## zalot (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا على المجهود العظيم يكافئك خير


----------



## elven (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

رائع جدا


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

مرسى  اوى  جدا


----------



## rose24 (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*شكرا الشكل الجزيل كوب كوب على تعبك
بس رجاءا اتمنى اعرف شنو اسم المرنمة الي ترنم ترنيمة اسمع صراخي يا سيدي والى صلاتي اما اذنيك
لان عدها ترانيم هواية حلوة ومدااعرف احصل عليها...وثاني طلب انو مدا اعرف شلون احفظ  الترنيمة
على الكوميوتر...ممكن تعلموني شلون؟؟ وشكر لتعبكم.. الرب يبارك*


----------



## cobcob (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*المرنمة اسمها منال سمير
انا شخصيا بحب صوتها جدا
وكمان الترنيمة دى هى بترنمها حلو أوى*​


----------



## Coptic Prince (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا ليكي يا كوب كوب على شرطان الحياة الأفضل بس ممكن طلب؟ انا عايز شريط مغامرة في البحر للحياة الأفضل و موكع الحياة الأفضل ما بخلينش أنزل الشريط 

شكرا على تعبك معانا


----------



## emelio (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررراااا والرب يعوض تعب محبتك

//www.leblover.com/imgH]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## JOSEPH sh (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

رائع تسلم


----------



## fns (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

بجد حاجة حلوة منك ان تعملى كدة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## maia sharbn (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

هاي انا عايزة ترنيمة لمنال سمير اسمها زي ضال هية في شريط منوعات للمرنم هاني انيس و الرب يباركم :hlp:


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ترنيمة زى ضال 
طلبات الترانيم يعد كدة فى الموضوع المتثبت 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## MAKARUOS (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*


شكرا جدا على الترانيم الجميلة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## maia sharbn (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا بجد بجد انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي ربنا يبركك30:


----------



## المايسترو (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## caro/كارو (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

هاى يا كوب كوب فى ترنيمة يا كنيسة قومى فى شريط مالى سواك انتى مش رفعاها ممكن اتعب ترفاعيها  و على العموم شكرا على تعبك سواء قدرتى ترفعيها او لأ


----------



## cobcob (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



caro/كارو قال:


> هاى يا كوب كوب فى ترنيمة يا كنيسة قومى فى شريط مالى سواك انتى مش رفعاها ممكن اتعب ترفاعيها  و على العموم شكرا على تعبك سواء قدرتى ترفعيها او لأ





*ترنيمة "يا كنيسة قومى" من شريط (ما لى سواك)

http://www.4shared.com/file/50482942/9d41d2ea/__online.html*​


----------



## avova (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

اشكركم جدا على الكولكشن الرائع لفريق الحياة الافضل. الرب يبارككم


----------



## meyer (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

الرب يبارككم فعلا فرحتونا بالترانيم الحلوه دي


----------



## maro_god (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

7aga gamga mooooooooooooot
ana kont hatgnn 3ly shraet kamla le el betterlife we dort kteer 
begad merci gedn 3ly el shrat el gamda mooooooooooooot deh
god bless u:new5:


----------



## zama (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*ربنا يبارك جميع العاملين فى الموقع انا رجعت بسبب ترنيمة" ابنك انا " اشكركم جدا على مجهودكم ويسوع باركم*


----------



## mem (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

أنا عايزة شريط لعبة مش هزار وشريط مغامرة فى البحر يا ريت تجبهوملى


----------



## mem (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

إنتوا ليه ماردتوش عليا:ab7:


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

بعد 10 دقلايق وزعلان ان طلبك موصلكش 
دة الترنيمه بتترفع فى ربع ساعه 
ما بالك بشريطين كاملين 
اصبر حبيبى وطلباتك هتتعملك 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

اه صح فيه اختراع فى المنتديات اسمه البحث 
شريط لعبه مش هذار موجود على المنتدى 
اتعب شويه ودور 
مش جاى بعد 10 دقايق من الطلب وزعلان ان طلبك متنفذش


----------



## cobcob (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



mem قال:


> أنا عايزة شريط لعبة مش هزار وشريط مغامرة فى البحر يا ريت تجبهوملى



*

شريط لعبة مش هزار موجود فى أول صفحة فى موضوع ترانيم الأطفال

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25328

شريط مغامرة فى البحر موجود عندى بس مش عارفة ارفعه لأن جودة الصوت مش حلوة عندى​*


----------



## mem (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

أنا عايزة شريط مغامرة فى البحر


----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



> أنا عايزة شريط مغامرة فى البحر


لا اله الا المسيح 
يعنى نعمل ايه اللى فى ايدينا بنعمله 
ايه لازمة الطلب تانى 
مش ناسيين احنا 
ولو لاقيناه هنجيبوه 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## hanysasa (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ممكن تبعت شريط فرح


----------



## romany edwar (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ممكن شريط مالى سواك انا محتاجة والرب يباركم


----------



## cobcob (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



romany edwar قال:


> ممكن شريط مالى سواك انا محتاجة والرب يباركم





*الشريط موجود فى صفحة رقم 2 فى نفس الموضوع ده

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32645&page=2*​


----------



## cobcob (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



hanysasa قال:


> ممكن تبعت شريط فرح





انا مش عارفة الشريط ده
ممكن أعرف أسماء ترانيم منه 
عشان أدور عليها


----------



## nabillamey (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thankzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## elfraoon (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

وصلات جميلة جداً.....
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم.......
             El fraoon​


----------



## arkan1981 (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الترانيم الاكثر من رائعة و اتمنى ان يزداد عطائكم لخدمة الشعب المؤمن     اركان من العراق


----------



## bnt elra3y (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*ممكن يا كوب كوب ترنيمة اسمها الله خالق كل شىء بس بليز عاوزاها ضرورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## cobcob (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



bnt elra3y قال:


> *ممكن يا كوب كوب ترنيمة اسمها الله خالق كل شىء بس بليز عاوزاها ضرورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​




*الترنيمة من شريط "لعبة مش هزار"
والشريط موجود بالكامل فى موضوع ترانيم الأطفال فى صفحة رقم 1*​


----------



## polina (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

مجهود رائع ممكن ترنيمة لم لن اراى حبا انا بحبها


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

لا لن ارى حبا ايمن كفرونى ​


----------



## ابراهيم ادوارد (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

سلام المسيح معك
شكرا كتير جاري تحميل على قدر المستطاع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا يا أخوة عالترايبل الرائعة وخاصو لست لذاتيالواحد بيسمعها لما يكون مضايق بروق


----------



## meyer (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*






اشكر محبتكم


----------



## dodosameh (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

الرب يبارك كل انسان قام في المشاركة في هذا المنتدا والرب يحميكم وانا اصلي لكم جميعا ان يبارك عمل ايديكم لاجل اسمة الرب القدوس .... صلوا لاجلي


----------



## sassooo_91 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks so much


----------



## صموئيل حافظ (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



tonybuffon قال:


> و دى الشرايط كلها اللي عندى و كمان معاهم الكليبات
> 
> شوفي اللي مش عندك او اللي لسة مترفعش و انا ممكن اساعدك في رفعه



اعغل


----------



## رافد العراقي (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا على الترانيم الجميله بس عندي ملاحظه ياريت يكونوا الترانيم على صيغة  mp3 وشكرا الكم


----------



## boules nabil (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zico2 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



Coptic Prince قال:


> شكرا ليكي يا كوب كوب على شرطان الحياة الأفضل بس ممكن طلب؟ انا عايز شريط مغامرة في البحر للحياة الأفضل و موكع الحياة الأفضل ما بخلينش أنزل الشريط
> شكرا على تعبك معانا





miropop قال:


> ياجماعه انا محتاجه شريط مغامره فى بحر لفريق الحياه الافضل ياريت لو حد عند من الاعضاء يرفعه بليز





bosomd قال:


> [انا عضوة جديدة ومحتاجة شريط ترانيم للاطفال اسمة (مغامرة فى البحر ) كوكتيل بتاع فريق بيتر لايف  ويا ريت تهتمو لانة ضرورى لية اوى وانا هابقى مبسوطة لو انتم اسرعتوا فى الرد علية





mem قال:


> أنا عايزة شريط مغامرة فى البحر



سلام ونعمه لكل اخواتى 
اتفضلوا 
حصريا شريط مغامرة فى البحر

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## zico2 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

سلام ونعمه انا اسف لينك الشريط كان غلط 
حصريا شريط مغامره فى البحر


----------



## soso3011 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

استمع ازاى على ترانيم فريق الحياة الافضل انا بحب شريط اعود اليك جدا ونفسى اسمعة انتظر الرد سريعا بعد الشكر


----------



## helmut (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

الاخ صموئيل حافظ .. ترانيم الحياة الافضل الي عندك جميلة جدا . ممكن من فضلك ترفع لنا بعض الالبومات القديمة مثلا البوم رقم 2 او 3 او 4 ويا ريت ايضا البوم اللي فيه الكليبات


----------



## ALPEER EDWARD (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

بجد شكرا اوى انا كنت بادور على الشرايط دى من زمان


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thanks


----------



## maia sharbn (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

هاي انا عاوزة ترنيمة للحياة الافضل اسمها حبك بحيّر و شكرا على تحب  محبتكم...


----------



## maia sharbn (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ممكن شريط الاطفال لعبة مش هزار للحياة الافضل و شكرا


----------



## helmut (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

الاخ صموئيل حافظ او الاخ توني بوفون واحد منكم حاطط ترانيم الحياة الافضل في الصفحة رقم 16 ... ممكن لو سمحتوا ترفعو لنا الشرائط رقم 2 و 4 و 6 و 7 و 9 

شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## e.mina (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

من فضلكم اى حد عنده ترنيمة أنت أعظم أب شفته من شريط غالى عليك


----------



## maia sharbn (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ana 3aiza shree6 gded la fare2 el better life esmo romady


----------



## مجدى زكى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

سلام الى جميع القائمين على قسم الترانيم 
ارجو منكم مساعدتى فى ايجاد شريط ترانيم اعظم المنتصرين لفريق الحياة الافضل


----------



## cobcob (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



maia sharbn قال:


> ana 3aiza shree6 gded la fare2 el better life esmo romady




*شريط (رمادى) - بيتر لايف شباب
موجود على المنتدى*​


----------



## maia sharbn (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thank you very much but it doesn't work i don't know why


----------



## cobcob (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



maia sharbn قال:


> thank you very much but it doesn't work i don't know why




*انا اتأكدت من اللينك تانى ولقيته شغال حاول تانى*​


----------



## maia sharbn (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ana 7awelt bs bardo ma nef3esh o ma3rafsh eh heya el moshkela


----------



## novaelsawaf (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

انا بحاول انزل شريط رمادي
وبيقولي كدة
The file link that you requested is not valid. 
ربنا يباركك ساعدني


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

اللينك التانى اللى هو على السيرفر 
شغال وسرييييييييييييييييييييع​


----------



## مراد نشات (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ربنا ياركك


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ميرسي اوي بجد ترانيم ممتازه وانا من عشاق فريق الحياه الافضل
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك                                         


                                                                                   ميرسي


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ​*


----------



## oggaaa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kristpop (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*ميرسى يا قمر على تعبك*


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك الغالية 
بهاء*​


----------



## michael33 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

بجد شرائط روووووووووووووووووووووووووعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## Ereiny (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

فيه ترنيمة اعتقد انها لفريق better life اسمها لو لحظة همومى غلبتنى


بس مش موجوده فى الشرايط اللى نزلتوها فى الموضوع


يا ريت لو ممكن حد ينزلها لانها عندى لكن مش كاملة


وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


ربنا يبارككم ويعوضكم


+ + +


----------



## cobcob (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



Ereiny قال:


> فيه ترنيمة اعتقد انها لفريق better life اسمها لو لحظة همومى غلبتنى
> 
> 
> بس مش موجوده فى الشرايط اللى نزلتوها فى الموضوع
> ...




*للأسف الموجودة عندى مش كاملة برضو

http://www.4shared.com/file/72277386/8d634e83/_2___.html*​


----------



## abs1234 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*يسوع وحدة - الحياة الافضل *
*ترانيم الشريط *
*يسوع وحده*
*هو الاله *
*ضعفى *
*تعالى يارب بروحك *
*مبارك شعبى مصر *
*افرحو يا شعب الرب *
*الرب راعى وهو كفايتى *
*لينك تحميل الشريط على سيرفر المنتدى *
*للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## cobcob (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*ميرسى يا جورج على الشريط
الواحد بقى مش عارف يرد جمايلك ازاى يا أخى
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## kristpop (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## music_jojo (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 3la elsharayet el7lwa d 
begad ento nas gamda gdan  rabna y3awadko


----------



## maia sharbn (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ممكن شريط كما انا للحياة الافضل و الرب يباركم


----------



## maia sharbn (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ممكن شريط كما انا للحياة الافضل و الرب يباركم


----------



## aser (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

 بصراحه شوية ترانيم فى منتهى الروعه


----------



## aser (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

[: ايه الترانيم الجامده اوى ربنا يعوضكم خير و بركة


----------



## joseph farid (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا


----------



## galnaza (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ممكن شريط الحياة الافضل الجديد(كما انا)


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

جماد جداا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## cobcob (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



maia sharbn قال:


> ممكن شريط كما انا للحياة الافضل و الرب يباركم




*ألبوم - كما أنا - أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل ​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الترانيم الرائعه ربنا يبركك​


----------



## pop201 (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

الف شكر علي الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## science (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

انا[[محتاجة بطريقة غير عادية ترنيمة (ماعنديش كل المواهب : بس اكيد فى موهبة)
اللى بتيجى على sat7kids
الرجاء الاستجابة السريعة 
لانى محتاجة اليها فى الخدمة
والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
وشكرا


----------



## miropop (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

انا عندى طلب عايزه شريط ميلادك لفريق الحياه الافضل


----------



## cobcob (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*تم تعديل تنسيق المشاركة الأولى فى هذا الموضوع
التى تحتوى على اسماء الشرائط
لتسهيل البحث فى الموضوع

للمشاهدة​*
*اضغط هنا*


----------



## mem (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

عايزة ترنيمة حبك بيحير لفريق الحياة الأفضل أنا مش عارفة فى أنى شريط بس ةأنا شفتها على قناة sat7-kids
معلش هتعبكوا بس يا ريت تجبهالى النهاردة


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



mem قال:


> عايزة ترنيمة حبك بيحير لفريق الحياة الأفضل أنا مش عارفة فى أنى شريط بس ةأنا شفتها على قناة sat7-kids
> معلش هتعبكوا بس يا ريت تجبهالى النهاردة



*ممكن جزء من الكلمات
أو كلمات أول سطر فيها​*


----------



## NAROTOU (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

الترانيم جميلة جدا ربنا يباركم و يبارك عملكم


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## kristpop (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## يوسف عطية (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

اشكر محبتكم ترانيم حقاً رائعة


----------



## محارب الشر (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

الله الترانيم جميلة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## sameh_noby (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*30:جمييييييييل جداااااااااا يا كوب شكراااااا30:​*


----------



## نانى طلعت (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرا ليكى يا كوبا بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك

انا كنت محتاجةاعرف شريط الفريق الثامن اية الترانيم اللى فية ضرورى 

وبدور علية ياريت لو عندك او اى حد عندة ينزلة او حتى يكتب اسماء الترانيم

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mazenlabeeb (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

الترانيم رائعة والرب يبارككم


----------



## مورا مارون (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ميرسي يا حبيبتي 

بس بليز بتقدري تنزليلنا 

ترنيمة اخرستوس انستي   mp3لانها موجودة waveوعايزها ضروري ام بي ثري​


----------



## ayop (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ممكن اكون من ضمن اصدقائق يا مورا انا بيبو من مصر ودة الايميل بتاعى


----------



## شكرى عزيز (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## oesi no (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*نانى طلعت الالبوم الثامن اسمها يا عجبا 
حسب موقع الفريق 
لسماع مقتطفات من ترانيم الشريط 
اضغط هنا 
*​


----------



## cobcob (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



نانى طلعت قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا كوبا بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> انا كنت محتاجةاعرف شريط الفريق الثامن اية الترانيم اللى فية ضرورى
> 
> ...





*جارى رفع الالبوم​*


----------



## cobcob (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

*ألبوم يا عجبا*​ 

االاصدار الثامن لفريق الحياة الافضل​


*يا ربنا ما أمجد اسمك*​ 
*يا عجبا*​ 
*جاء هنا عاش هنا*​ 
*ابنة يايرس*​ 
*عند نهر الاردن*​ 
*رحمة كثيرا ارحمنى*​ 
*ابدا لا رجوع*​ 
*طوبى لمن طريقهم *​ 
*ألا تعلمون*​ 
*لماذا اتكل على بنى البشر*​ 
*المتوكلون على الرب*​ 
*فمع انه لا يزهر التين*​ 
*يا رب يا ماء الحياة *​ 
*هبنا حكمة وقوة*​ 
*كم أود أن تذكرنى*​ 
*نور (أنتم أولاد النور)*​ 
*هللويا عظموا الرب*​ 
*أنا هستناك كل اليوم*​


----------



## cobcob (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



مورا مارون قال:


> ميرسي يا حبيبتي
> 
> بس بليز بتقدري تنزليلنا
> 
> ترنيمة اخرستوس انستي   mp3لانها موجودة waveوعايزها ضروري ام بي ثري​




*ترنيمة اخرستوس انستى - المسيح قام - mp3
ألبوم بشاير فرح - ترانيم شرقية​*


----------



## elven (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عحبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

ربي يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*




cobcob قال:


> *ترنيمة اخرستوس انستى - المسيح قام - mp3
> ألبوم بشاير فرح - ترانيم شرقية​*



كوب كوب حبي

مش عم تنزل بليز رفعيلي اياها 
برابط مباشر​


----------



## king (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عحبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

ترانيمة جميلة اوى ميرسى على التعب الجميا :crazy_pil


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عحبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*



> كوب كوب حبي
> 
> مش عم تنزل بليز رفعيلي اياها
> برابط مباشر


*دوسى كليك يمين + save target as
*​


----------



## pola haroun (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

مشكور


----------



## pola haroun (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عحبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thanks


----------



## EgYpT4Jesus (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عحبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

Lord Jesus Christ Bless your Life


----------



## Romany Zakher (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عحبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

*شكرا عل تعبك ومجهودك 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## اليان (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thnx


----------



## جوزيف القس مجدى (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

انا بدور على ترنيمه اسمها احبك ياربى للحياه الافضل بترنمها واحده اسمها حاجه عطيه انا بجاول الاقى الترنيمه دى لو تقدروا تجيبوهالى ممكن


----------



## cobcob (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*



جوزيف القس مجدى قال:


> انا بدور على ترنيمه اسمها احبك ياربى للحياه الافضل بترنمها واحده اسمها حاجه عطيه انا بجاول الاقى الترنيمه دى لو تقدروا تجيبوهالى ممكن



*
ترنيمة احبك يا ربى 
فى شريط
أنت صخرة خلاصى​*


----------



## جوزيف القس مجدى (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

شكرا جدا على تعبكم معايا بس فيه حاجه مش هى دى الترنيمه انا الترنيمه اللى انا عايزها جديده الترنيمه بتقول احبك ياربى اتبعك من قلبى انا لك كل عمرى  احبك ياريت تلاقوهالى وشكرا على تعبكم معايا


----------



## pop201 (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

*بصراحة يا cobcob مجهوداتك تشيد بيها قسم الترانيم وميرسي جدآ لتعبك والرب يعوضك *


----------



## موريس ونيس (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

الرب يبارك حياتكم أطلب من الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد أن يمنحكم النجاح الدائم فى خدمتكم هذه .


----------



## maro_12 (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

عايزة الشريط الى فيه ترنيمة يا راوينى يا يسوع بحنانك


----------



## geo90 (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## cobcob (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*



maro_12 قال:


> عايزة الشريط الى فيه ترنيمة يا راوينى يا يسوع بحنانك




*ترننيمة يا راوينى يا يسوع بحنانك 

ألبوم 

انت صخرة خلاصى​*


----------



## maro_12 (6 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thank you cobcob for your work


----------



## miropop (31 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

من فضلكم نزل شريط جديد لفريق الحياه الافضل اسمه مازال يشفى هل الخبر ده اكيد طيب وفين الشريط


----------



## cobcob (31 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*



miropop قال:


> من فضلكم نزل شريط جديد لفريق الحياه الافضل اسمه مازال يشفى هل الخبر ده اكيد طيب وفين الشريط




*فى شريط جديد لفريق الحياة الافضل 
اسمه
" مازال يشفى "
آيات وترانيم مسيحية 





الـ CD موجود عندى 
لكن مش هنقدر نرفعه طبعا
لأنه لسه جديد خالص 
مبقالوش شهرين 
ممكن تتابع الاصدارات على موقع الفريق

http://www.betterlifeteam.com/home/index.asp​*


----------



## مينا مقبل mido (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

شكررررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## jesus Knight (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

الرب يباركك في مجده


----------



## drehab (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

انا نفسى فى شريط اسمة الة الحب نجانى


----------



## maia sharbn (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*



cobcob قال:


> *فى شريط جديد لفريق الحياة الافضل
> اسمه
> " مازال يشفى "
> آيات وترانيم مسيحية
> ...



تقدر تبعتلي الشريط على الايميل بتاعي عشان انا في الاردن و الشريط مش موجود الا في مصر و مش عارفة ازاي ممكن اشتري...وانا بجد عايزاه و ميرسي اوي


----------



## Light star (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



cobcob قال:


> *شريط "لى رجاء"      هل أطرق بابك     هللو هللوسبحوا اسم يسوع          وانا عليل            ياللى بجرحك           الهى يسوع            أنا بسجد عندك            أنا غريب وتايه           بنيجى ونتواضع قدامك            تعالى و ارتفع وسطينا            فى حربى           كام مرة            مافيش غيرك    http://www.4shared.com/dir/4343920/b4142c1d/_sharing.html*​


 *مرسى جدا على مجهودك الرائع*​ *ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​ *بصراحة انا اقتبست الشريط ده لانه من ضمن اللينكات اللى فتحتها ولقيت فيها ملفات بتسىء لينا نحن المسيحين و عايزاكى تدخلى وتشوفى بنفسك*​ *متخفيش هما مخترقوش حسابك ولا حاجة هى كل الفكرة انك انتى سايبة حسابك مفتوح لاى حد يقدر يرفع ملفاتة للتحميل*​ *وارجو منك انك تحذفى الملفات المسيئى لينا و تقفلى خاصية الابلود لاى حد  بحيث انها تكون ليكى انتى بس و لا احد يستطيع ان يضع اى حاجة على حسابك تانى ولو واجهت حضرتك اى مشاكل فى قفلها انا ممكن اساعدك وانزلك الشرح بالصور  *​


----------



## microfox (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

شكرا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## cobcob (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



light star قال:


> *مرسى جدا على مجهودك الرائع*​ *ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​ *بصراحة انا اقتبست الشريط ده لانه من ضمن اللينكات اللى فتحتها ولقيت فيها ملفات بتسىء لينا نحن المسيحين و عايزاكى تدخلى وتشوفى بنفسك*​ *متخفيش هما مخترقوش حسابك ولا حاجة هى كل الفكرة انك انتى سايبة حسابك مفتوح لاى حد يقدر يرفع ملفاتة للتحميل*​ *وارجو منك انك تحذفى الملفات المسيئى لينا و تقفلى خاصية الابلود لاى حد  بحيث انها تكون ليكى انتى بس و لا احد يستطيع ان يضع اى حاجة على حسابك تانى ولو واجهت حضرتك اى مشاكل فى قفلها انا ممكن اساعدك وانزلك الشرح بالصور  *​



*شكرا للتنبيه
وهعمل اللازم
وميرسى أوى للاهتمام​*


----------



## marioom (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thxxx el tranim gamda


----------



## marioom (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

hwa el tranim msh byt3mlha download wla eh?????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emad Aziz (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

ربنا يبارككم ......


----------



## Emad Aziz (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

ربنا يبارككم 
......


----------



## engmichmich (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

هو الموضوع ترانيم اوديو و لا كلمات بس


----------



## LOKA2010 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## LOKA2010 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mnsn (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## NANCYAA (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

شكر محبتكم ترانيم حقاً رائعة


----------



## NANCYAA (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

لرب يبارك كل انسان قام في المشاركة في هذا المنتدا والرب يحميكم وانا اصلي لكم جميعا ان يبارك عمل ايديكم لاجل اسمة الرب القدوس .... صلوا لاجلي .... اخوكم في الرب ..... عادل محمد


----------



## hagopion (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## sarkis (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thank u


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*




شكراااااااا جزيلا 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

*مجهودجميل

وخدمه رائعه

شكـــرا

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

مجهود راااااااااائع 
ميرررررسى على الشرائط
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bant el mase7 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

مجموعة جميلة جدا من الترانيم ربنا يباركم


----------



## nashaatm (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## piter87 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## fikry.christin (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

شكرااا على الشريط الحلوه 
يباركك الرب


----------



## nashaatm (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## maged_h (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## awnimaram (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## dodomagdy (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rafiknashaat89 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## makarios85 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

very nice


----------



## sherif007 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

مشكور اخى على المجهود


----------



## sherif007 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

نشكركم على المجهود


----------



## Tair Mesafer (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

ربنا يباركوا على تعبكوا


----------



## gbeshay (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

merci


----------



## +++حنين+++ (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

*كنت محتاجاهم اووووووى*​


----------



## samybarty (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*

شكراااااااااااااا شكررررررررررررا شكككككككككككرا:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## davidseif (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

I can't see any links???


----------



## cobcob (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*



davidseif قال:


> i can't see any links???



*
نعتذر لأن
اللينكات غير موجودة مؤقتا​​*


----------



## nnnnnnn104s (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



cobcob قال:


> *ألبوم يا عجبا*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 انا لا اجد لينك التحميل


----------



## oesi no (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

*
نعتذر لأن
اللينكات غير موجودة مؤقتا​​*


----------



## sheper (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

رائع     ششششششششكرا


----------



## toutarony (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

Thank you for your great efforts


----------



## ramy_2062 (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

مساء الخير

راوبط تحميل أى شريط غير موجودة

شكرا


----------



## ktakity (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

ممكن شريط اقدر اقول له ابويا


----------



## zomit (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thanx .. God bless u


----------



## mina_mk87 (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thanks for all CD


----------



## shaddyhmansour (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thank you very much


----------



## dalia_wadie (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

أنا احتاج لترنيمتين :
سامع شايف
وترنيمة عند  الصليب  كنت انا  هناك
والف شكر لكل من له تعب


----------



## mezola (18 مارس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

i cant download any album , please tell me how to download . thanks


----------



## s.samir (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

سلام يا اخواتي مش عارفه احمل الترانيم خالص


----------



## s.samir (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

هاي وانا ذيك مش عارفه انذل اي البوم لو توصلتي لحل لوسمحتي ابعتيلي رد


----------



## congaa (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

فريق الحياة الافض


----------



## engineer_totag (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

merci awiii el taranem 7elwa awiii w rabena ye3wadak 3la ta3ab ma7betak da maghooooz keber awiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiGOD blesssssssssss u


----------



## ehabwsha (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

شريط - معا نرنم - لفريق الحياة الافضل بالاشتراك مع فريق ترانيم السماء وفريق الحان الرجاء

الرجاء اعاده تحميل الشريط لان الموضوع غير موجود


----------



## سامح وليم (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## remo4jesus (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

مش عارف احمل الشرائط ازاى يا جماعه حد يساعدنى


----------



## sherif007 (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

شكراً على المجهود الرب يباركك


----------



## mood1409 (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ramybanoub (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



cobcob قال:


> *شريط "يا رب ارحم" - ترانيم شرقية*​
> 
> *اجيوس. *
> *امسك بايدى. *
> ...


 Is there any problem to downloud any album for better life team?


----------



## ramybanoub (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

Is there any problem to downloud any album for better life team?


----------



## keating (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for this great work


----------



## patarya (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

ana msh aref ezay anzel el taranem plzzz had y2oly ezay we rbena y3wd t3bko we bgd taranem 7lwaa gedannn


----------



## magdymoner (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

هااااااااااااااى


----------



## Kiro N (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

a3mel DOWNLOAD ezaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickey_top (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

momken 7ad te2oly ezay anazel el shert ,, ana mesh shayf link aw ay 7aga to download ..plz


----------



## Ramiskander (17 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thanks


----------



## Ramiskander (17 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thanks a lot .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## rano_2008 (1 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## geo90 (1 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*



jeproky قال:


> باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد أمين
> الأخوة الأحباء الزائرين والقائمين على المنتدى
> نعمة لكم وسلام من الرب يسوع
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح
تم حذف اللينكات بناء على طلب سابق للفريق ولا توجد لينكات للشرائط فقط مواضيع
و رجاء لو وجد اى لينك شريط للحياة الافضل تقوم بابلاغنا لحذفه 
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## marmar fonso (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

رجاء محبة بطلب شريط ليك كل أيامنا لبيتر لايف علشان احمله


----------



## minus36 (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thank uuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sherif007 (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

مشكور اخى على مجهودك


----------



## faried_3 (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## fakooorty (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

*thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*​


----------



## eino2010 (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



cobcob قال:


> *شريط "ما لى سواك" - ترانيم شرقية*​
> 
> 
> *الهى حى *
> ...


thanksssssssssss


----------



## nashaatm (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ROUDY (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## memoonemoo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii 5ales


----------



## marconi (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thanks


----------



## nashaatm (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## semo22983 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## semo22983 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crocodil_1000 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

نفسى اعرف ازاى انزل الترانيم دى


----------



## magdahabib (6 فبراير 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

اشكرك علي المكتبة العظيمة ديه لكني مش عارفة ألاقي فين (في أي شريط) ترنيمة قلبي مديون بحبك لي
فلو ممكن تبعث لي الترنيمة ديه بس أكون شاكرة جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*




magdahabib قال:


> اشكرك علي المكتبة العظيمة ديه لكني مش عارفة ألاقي فين (في أي شريط) ترنيمة قلبي مديون بحبك لي
> فلو ممكن تبعث لي الترنيمة ديه بس أكون شاكرة جدا


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=509293&​postcount=18
*هتلاقيها هنا ياحبيبتى 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*





​


----------



## Mena Elia (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



cobcob قال:


> *شريط "يا رب ارحم" - ترانيم شرقية*​
> *اجيوس. *
> *امسك بايدى. *
> *انا لست ارجوك. *
> ...


----------



## Mena Elia (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

شريط رائع جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

*شريط ياسبب وجودي

**يا سبب وجودي   *
*إسمك يا يسوع *
*ملك الملوك و جلالك
**لمين نروح وأنت الإله
**مستحق السجود 
**مريت علي في زمن الحب
* *لما تيجي يا إلهنا   
**قوة من عندكَ
**ياللي مت بدالي
**برفع اليك تسبيحي 
**مبتهجين بحبيبنا يسوع
**إلهي ملكك أبدي*

*للتحميل
ياسبب وجودى*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( يا عجبا ) بتاريخ 8/4/2009*

*شريط مازال يشفى *

*أنت ملك المجد
**قراءة1*
*أحببت
**قراءة2
**ياصانع قلبي الصغير
**قراءة3
**لما اكون تعبان
**قراءة4
**يارب
**قراءة5
**انا باطلب لمسة
**وسط الآلام

ولتحميل الالبوم كامل فى رابط واحد
مازال يشفى 
*​


----------



## الزعيم33375 (17 مارس 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( ياسبب وجودى- مازال يشفى ) بتاريخ24-2-2011*

الرب يباركك ويبارك اعمالكم الرائعــــــــة


----------



## beshoymichel (22 يوليو 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( ياسبب وجودى- مازال يشفى ) بتاريخ24-2-2011*

thank you very much


----------



## جوجو كوكى (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( ياسبب وجودى- مازال يشفى ) بتاريخ24-2-2011*

شكرررررررررررا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا على تعبكممممممممممممممممم


----------



## BNN (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team*



cobcob قال:


> *شريط "ابوابك مفتوحة ليا"*​
> 
> *أبانا الذى *
> *أمل أذنك *
> ...


:smi420: للاسف انا مشعارف انزل الشرايط خالص
لو ينفع تشرحلي ازاي انزلها او تبعتلي لينك لشرح طريقه التنزيل
تبقي مشكور جدا جدا
سلام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( ياسبب وجودى- مازال يشفى ) بتاريخ24-2-2011*

*تم حذف جمييييييييييع اللينكات الموجودة بالموضوع بناء على طلب الفريق
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## nardy (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( ياسبب وجودى- مازال يشفى ) بتاريخ24-2-2011*

thankyou


----------



## emelioo (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( ياسبب وجودى- مازال يشفى ) بتاريخ24-2-2011*

thank you
Each year, you are fine and Saadeh


----------



## nardy (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( ياسبب وجودى- مازال يشفى ) بتاريخ24-2-2011*

thank you


----------



## rsoita (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائط فريق الحياة الافضل better life team - اضافة ألبوم ( ياسبب وجودى- مازال يشفى ) بتاريخ24-2-2011*

انا اريد تحميل ترانيم BETTER LIFE لكني ليس لدي امكانية و احتمال ان السبب هو ان حسابي غير مفعل و انا لن اتلقي رسالة التفيعل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## minos333 (8 يناير 2012)

|can you please tell me how to download i already activated my account ? Thank you.


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2012)

*تم حذف اللينكات بناء على طلب الفريق 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## tamerbenyamin (20 يناير 2012)

*very good*

:download:





ginajoojoo قال:


> very good thingjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjشريط ""معا نرنم"" لفريق الحياة الافضل بالاشتراك مع فريق ترانيم السما وفريق الحان الرجاء​
> 
> 
> ايها الفخارى
> ...


----------



## tamerbenyamin (20 يناير 2012)

hhgggshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh





tamerbenyamin قال:


> :download:


----------



## tamerbenyamin (20 يناير 2012)

very goog


----------



## +monmon+ (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  و ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا


----------



## nardy (6 فبراير 2012)

thank you


----------



## hero2199 (6 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hero2199 (6 فبراير 2012)

باركك الرب


----------



## ramybanoub (12 أبريل 2012)

:smil7:





cobcob قال:


> *شريط "ما لى سواك" - ترانيم شرقية*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ramybanoub (12 أبريل 2012)

i love better life team.


----------

